# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Why should countries have a Bill of Rights?

## Angela

I think the answer is simple: democracies would always prohibit freedom of speech, and perhaps in most, freedom of religion and assembly.

----------


## bnuizqueb

The Constitution is the main law of the state It is called the main law of the country because the most important, basic rules and regulations of a given country and life in it are spelled out there. All laws and regulations of the country are based on it. the constitution is the main feature of a sovereign state

----------


## Angela

Well, there weren't specific guarantees in the U.S. Constitution itself, so the Founders thought it best to add it as an amendment. 

It was very wise of them, imo. This way, it is almost impossible for people to get rid of them, because amending the Constitution is almost impossible to do. 

Republics always turn into democracies, and democracies can often degenerate into autocracies if enough safeguards aren't built in.

----------


## bnuizqueb

I meant the modern version in different countries! And historically speaking, this is how it all began!
I meant the modern version in different countries! And historically speaking, this is how it all began!

----------

